# Kubota GR2120 frontal exhaust in my face!



## Jim Mongene’s (May 20, 2020)

I just purchased a Kubota GR2120 garden mower. It’s a diesel. I literally purchased it brand new yesterday. Today I mowed for 2 hours. It is a great mower with 4 w drive and glide steer. I really love the near zero turn capability and the HST transfer case. However by the time I had finished mowing mi was near sick from driving into my frontal emitting exhaust. The pipe literally sticks out the front of the machine! And for the record I have several other pieces of diesel equipment such as a truck, a boat, a tractor and none of have this poor design. If any of you have experience or comments or suggestions that would be great. I’m pretty disappointed in knowing while I love the performance I won’t be able to operate this mower with carcinogen gas saturating my lungs. Thanks. Jim inNashville, TN


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey Jim,

I have the exact same machine. I personally don’t find the exhaust bothers me at all, but I can understand where you’re coming from. You can get a exhaust tip that points the exhaust down to the ground, which may improve your situation.


----------



## Jim Mongene’s (May 20, 2020)

Thank you Marc,
I see you are my Canadian neighbor. I was born and raised in Sault Ste. Marie, MI. Right across the St Mary’s river from the Canadian Soo.and we Sail every summer in The North Channel. 
Will take your advice ASAP. TAKE CARE....


----------



## Jim Mongene’s (May 20, 2020)

Jim Mongene’s said:


> Thank you Marc,
> I see you are my Canadian neighbor. I was born and raised in Sault Ste. Marie, MI. Right across the St Mary’s river from the Canadian Soo.and we Sail every summer in The North Channel.
> Will take your advice ASAP. TAKE CARE....


Hey Marc, I searched everywhere for the 2 components you suggested and can’t find them. Do you by any chance have a source? Thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I can sell sell mine. I don’t use them.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I got them from the dealer. They were a special order.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Jim Mongene’s said:


> Thank you Marc,
> I see you are my Canadian neighbor. I was born and raised in Sault Ste. Marie, MI. Right across the St Mary’s river from the Canadian Soo.and we Sail every summer in The North Channel.
> Will take your advice ASAP. TAKE CARE....


I used to live in Ontario. I took a couple road trips to Winnipeg, sometimes cutting through Michigan and sometimes through Northern Ontario. I really like the Upper Pensinsula and it’s fun riding a motorcycle across the Mackinac Bridge.


----------



## Jim Mongene’s (May 20, 2020)

Hey Marc, thanks. I’ve also been over the Big Mac on 2 wheels several times. If you could email me...I’ll give you my phone number then....and maybe I could purchase those components from you. Incidentally I discovered this morning that the dealer had filled my Gr2120 with off-road diesel fuel. Maybe that’s why it’s so stinky? My email ; [email protected]


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey Jim,

Here are the parts that can be bought in the US, just in case it’s cheaper than shipping from Nova Scotia. No sense paying more than you have to.

https://www.messicks.com/part/14431-12310/pipe-ex
https://parts.mbtractor.com/item/14431-12430/

Off-road diesel is the same as pump diesel except for the dye. Some stations may put more additive than other, but generally speaking, it shouldn’t impact how stinky the exhaust is.

I treat my diesel fuel 250:1 diesel:2-EHN and that really knocks out the soot. Try Opti-Lube Boost or Amsoil Cetane Boost, both of these are 90%+ pure 2-EHN. You’ll want to add about 80ml (2.7oz) to a tank.


----------



## jeffc (Dec 1, 2017)

I had the same problem on my BX2200. I just put a copper elbow on the exhaust tip and hose clamped it on. Blows the exhaust straight down now.


----------



## Daniel H. Grant (Jun 18, 2018)

You do not want to be breathing Diesel exhaust or any exhaust for that matter. There are several neurological disorders related to diesel exhaust inhalation. It can cause a progressive cognitive decline. I i had a similar issue with my small Kabuto tractor. You can unbolt the exhaust from the engine and rotate it down or up and bolt it back on. I added an extention pipe on mine with the exhaust pointed up. It put the exhaust above my head.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The GR2120 has a solid pipe welded to the muffler. The cheapest thing to do would be to cut off the tip and clamp on components from a local hardware store to reroute. I still have another year on my warranty, but after that, she’s likely to get some mods.


----------

